# Metro Trial



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any word yet?


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Award for best new date on the schedule: Metro....this March date beats the hell out of May. 

I left after getting dropped after the 2nd series of the derby, Shayne was a little hungover this a.m. but high functioning nonetheless.

Thanks to Shayne for his work on this trial as well to the Carruths for hosting and doing so much to make this a great event.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any one know anything?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

For a club with Shayne as a member we are getting suprisingly few results.

Come on EE man, get with the info!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> For a club with Shayne as a member we are getting suprisingly few results.
> 
> Come on EE man, get with the info!


That's an understatement!! The only "result" we have had reported so far is that Shayne was a little hung over on Friday AM.  Certainly something more than that has happened since the trial started!! :wink: 

Andy


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm guessing he's a _tad_ busy.........and heavily into the 'rita machine....  

They throw a _party_ regards, :wink: 

kg


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> The only "result" we have had reported so far is that Shayne was a little hung over on Friday AM.
> 
> Andy


And that is not news worthy...by the way, the sun is coming up tomorrow :roll:


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*metro trial*

Don't know the other derby placements, but Frank Price won his third in as many weeks with Piper.

23 back to the Am water blind in the morning.

I think 20 are back to the water marks in the Open tomorrow.

Only 13 of 46 back to the water blind after a combined 1st and 2nd series in the Qual.

Beautiful weather and trial grounds and supposed to be more of the same Sunday.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Open- (as I heard it)

1. Mosher
2. Carruth -Lucky
3. Mosher
4. Gunzer????

Amatuer

1. Rhone - Martha Russell
2. Theif - Dave Seifert (Qualifies for National Am)
3. Prime - Barb Howard
4. Dozer - Some a-hole


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Congratulations to Dave, Glenda and Thief for their second place in the Amateur and qualifying for the Nationals!!!!! You are on a roll and there is no stopping you now! What an incredible "winter trip" for all of you. I am sure I can speak for the entire Northwest Iowa Retriever Club in saying "WE ARE SO PROUD OF YOU"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Congrats to Scott Dewey for all of Thief's great training too.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> 4. Dozer - Some a-hole


not just any A-hole, our A-hole, way to go DA 8)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

congrats Ken,is this better than kissing your sister like you stated the RJ was.This must be like kissing your step sister..just kidding,congrats.How many points does dozer need for his title?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Good job, Concrete Man. Inching closer to dat title!

Also, good on ya Frank Price! Is Frank becoming the next Bill Hillman! Ready to hit the road and chase the Natl title?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

You can't place if you ain't there at the end!  

Congrats, Kenny! :wink: 

kg


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*congratz*

*Way to go Gut!! Congratz to Barb and Prime as well!

Aaron*


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> congrats Ken,is this better than kissing your sister like you stated the RJ was.This must be like kissing your step sister..just kidding,congrats.How many points does dozer need for his title?


Congrats to the trainers that shaped Dozer into the dog he is today, Gay Houser, Greg Bartlett and Danny Farmer.

Pete


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

you forgot the Bridges who bred him.But a big congrats to Ken whom trains him daily and gives him his home and companionship.


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> you forgot the Bridges who bred him


You forgot Dozer's sire, FC/AFC Wagtail's Rare Indigo and his dam, Cajun Storm, his grandsires, granddams.................

Pete


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

K G said:


> You can't place if you ain't there at the end!
> 
> Congrats, Kenny! :wink:
> 
> kg


 :shock: Kenny? 
Whats going on here?


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > You can't place if you ain't there at the end!
> ...


armageddon? detente? other big words that I don't know the meaning of? :wink: 

Will


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tim West said:


> Good job, Concrete Man. Inching closer to dat title!
> 
> Also, good on ya Frank Price! Is Frank becoming the next Bill Hillman! Ready to hit the road and chase the Natl title?


Thanks Tim, but lay off the sauce! I just want to make an AA dog out of her. NutCase probably won’t see a derby during her last 2 months of eligibility (May and June). We will live with what we have at the end of this month. 

Congrats Ken……..isn’t Dozer getting close to the AFC?

Frank


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*congratz*

*Congratz Frank on the three weekends in a row...what is that the Triple Crown??? Hat-Trick?????? Tri-Fecta??? I watched her win the trial at the Cimmaron and she is a long way from a Nut-Case  Best of Luck the next few weeks!

Aaron*


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Did yall know Frank is bald? Neither did the gallery at the amateur until he took his hat off to handle NutCase on a blind as test dog.

Another Metro trial is in the books. Weather worked out great and the judge's did a helluva job. A lot of compliments from the handlers about all the tests.

We nixed the rita machine for this trial and opted for handmade Patron ritas on the rocks. Mr Sehon was certainly pleased with that. The tailgate party rocked as usual and the firepit was going until about 2am. 

The fire building contest was the ultimate measurement of manhood as Aaron Kelly's fan and blow technique was knocked outta the park by Carruth's diesel in a cup technique.

Sunday morning sucked to say the least, but we managed.

Thanks to the greatness of EE Stacey for setting the new standard for marshaling and my other buds that pitched in and helped out. No meltdowns, no drama, lotsa partying, and a few dogs ran as well - THATS Metro Trial!

SM


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> > congrats Ken,is this better than kissing your sister like you stated the RJ was.This must be like kissing your step sister..just kidding,congrats.How many points does dozer need for his title?
> 
> 
> Congrats to the trainers that shaped Dozer into the dog he is today, Gay Houser, Greg Bartlett and Danny Farmer.
> ...


 :roll: 

I could really trump this but I will let you have your fun on this one.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Pete Marcellus said:
> 
> 
> > > congrats Ken,is this better than kissing your sister like you stated the RJ was.This must be like kissing your step sister..just kidding,congrats.How many points does dozer need for his title?
> ...


I'm sure the congrats to Ken goes without saying.... right Pete?

Gage Guthrie made a special appearance at Metro trial this weekend as well.

SM


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Pete Marcellus said:
> ...


Shayne, don't pay much attention to Pete............

He is still sucking his thumb because Daisy wouldn't get in the water on the water blind.

Maybe she needs a few pro's like Dozer had to fix that problem.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

lololololol


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> Congrats Ken……..isn’t Dozer getting close to the AFC?
> 
> Frank


If my caculations are right, I think Dozer has 12.5 amatuer points.

At this rate, we will probably have to get 5 more fourths to make it happen. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Mark Mosher, Dick Ronalter, and Misty for her OPEN win!!!! Also Congrats to breeder, Pete Plourde. It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!!! One more win and she will be an FC!!!! :wink: :wink: 

Paula


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Congratulations to Mark Mosher, Dick Ronalter, and Misty for her OPEN win!!!! Also Congrats to breeder, Pete Plourde. It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!!! One more win and she will be an FC!!!! :wink: :wink:
> 
> Paula


Misty won the Open? That's fantastic! I'll echo Paula about there not being a nicer person than Dick Ronalter. Pete's a good guy, too.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I have to say Metro is a first class operation!!! Shayne talks a good game, I have to admit it he backs it up. :lol: We had all the help we needed. EE Stacey is a great marshall. We never had to wait on a dog all weekend. If you are ever asked to judge for Metro jump at the chance.

Guthrie is not as fat in person, just to let evryone know. And his son is a he man! And he has a nice dog. :lol: 

Now about the Patron, what a way to win a judge over :lol: .

Thanks to all that ran under David and I for being so pleasent. What a gift to the judge.

I did know Frank was bald I judged him at the 3DQ. Frank congrats on 3 derby wins in a row.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Go figure. Shayne at a FT named Metro....

/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Sehon said:


> I have to say Metro is a first class operation!!! Shayne talks a good game, I have to admit it he backs it up. :lol: We had all the help we needed. EE Stacey is a great marshall. We never had to wait on a dog all weekend. If you are ever asked to judge for Metro jump at the chance.
> 
> Guthrie is not as fat in person, just to let evryone know. And his son is a he man! And he has a nice dog. :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark. You and David did an outstanding job and to quote Guthrie, "those guys are good MFers"... which i think is a compliment. Would love to have you guys judge for me again down the road.

Hope yall had good flights home.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Go figure. Shayne at a FT named Metro....
> 
> /Paul


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Guthrie said:
> ...


I still think Pete was only kidding.  

Besides, i heard Daisy had a good open water blind.

SM


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Mark Sehon said:


> I have to say Metro is a first class operation!!! Shayne talks a good game, I have to admit it he backs it up. :lol: We had all the help we needed. EE Stacey is a great marshall. We never had to wait on a dog all weekend. If you are ever asked to judge for Metro jump at the chance.
> 
> Guthrie is not as fat in person, just to let evryone know. And his son is a he man! And he has a nice dog. :lol:
> 
> ...


Hey Mark,

Being bald is a handling ploy. Sun reflects off head into judges eyes. By the time the judge finds the dog, he (dog, not judge) is on the way back with bird. Judge never notices the 8 cast refusals on the scented point. 

Didn’t work, did it? Enjoyed running under you and David. 

Shayne and company, great trial. Big thanks to Scott and Alice Carruth for the use of their grounds. None better around, folks or grounds.

How ‘bout that small black girl dog?  

Frank


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> I could really trump this but I will let you have your fun on this one.


If you could, you would. Remember, what goes around comes around.



> He is still sucking his thumb because Daisy wouldn't get in the water on the water blind.
> 
> Maybe she needs a few pro's like Dozer had to fix that problem


I'm not worried about it, besides, I don't need her to start popping all the time. Daisy has placed in more AA stakes than Dozer has finished, or likely gotten out of the first series for that matter. I'll take a jam in the open over a 4th in the am anyday! When you gonna come run with the big boys, big boy?



> I still think Pete was only kidding.


I wasn't kidding about the congrats to the trainers, they deserve credit too, as Ken well knows (and has written, by the way). Ken deserves credit too, he hasn't screwed Dozer up since he got him back. Ha Ha Ha.

Pete


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

Mark, sent a PM.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> I'm not worried about it, besides, I don't need her to start popping all the time. Daisy has placed in more AA stakes than Dozer has finished, or likely gotten out of the first series for that matter. I'll take a jam in the open over a 4th in the am anyday! When you gonna come run with the big boys, big boy?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looks like I struck a nerve. :wink: 

But you better check your facts big boy. :wink: Maybe AKC performance might help ya. 8) 

Jam in the open over a 4th in the am? Wow, I want some of that stuff your smoking. 8) 

Either way...don't worry too much about these dogs................

Cause if you do, you will start walking too when someone says "Back". :wink: 

Oh, and one more thing.....saw this today and it reminded me off Daisy last weekend. Just click and enjoy :wink: Daisy on a water blind

Never seen a pop at a trial regards :wink: ,

Gut


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Pete Marcellus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not worried about it, besides, I don't need her to start popping all the time. Daisy has placed in more AA stakes than Dozer has finished, or likely gotten out of the first series for that matter. I'll take a jam in the open over a 4th in the am anyday! When you gonna come run with the big boys, big boy?
> ...



CRIPPLE FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Thanks Mark. You and David did an outstanding job and to quote Guthrie, "those guys are good MFers"... which i think is a compliment. .
> 
> SM


Damn straight........

David and Mark are what this sport should have more of..........

Good people having good times with no B.S. 

Sorry I couldn't party with you Sat. night but I had to get mama and the little guy to bed.

Thanks again to the Carruth's, Mark, David, Shayne, Stacey, Dozer, and all who helped out for making my weekend enjoyable.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Rule #17 on internet bus driving. Make sure the person you throw under the bus isn't judging you in the next 30 days.

K G is gonna have to keep him honest at N TX regards,

SM


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> Looks like I struck a nerve


Interesting observation from the one who for some reason found the need to start throwing jabs on a personal level.



> But you better check your facts big boy. Maybe AKC performance might help ya.


Why don't you enlighten me? 




> Jam in the open over a 4th in the am? Wow, I want some of that stuff your smoking


That stuff I'm smoking is called common sense, you ought to try it sometime. When you have 1 dog and competing against multiple pro's running 10-20 dogs each, an open jam is much harder to come by than an amateur 4th where you're competing mostly against owners who only stand next to their dog on Saturday and Sunday. Besides, I'm not chasing a title so I can quit the game like you are, so I don't need the points. Furthermore, amateur placements haven't been as hard to come by for me as they have been for you, so I understand your inability to process the thought.



> Either way...don't worry too much about these dogs................
> 
> Cause if you do, you will start walking too when someone says "Back


Performance doesn't lie.





> Never seen a pop at a trial regards


Speaking of lying, you are way too young for your memory to be that bad. I was there Ken, you can't hide it, or is it something you were smoking?



> Oh, and one more thing.....saw this today and it reminded me off Daisy last weekend. Just click and enjoy Daisy on a water blind


That is hilarious! It does indeed remind me of Daisy as well. Pretty smart dog!

Lastly, I don't know why you take congratulating Dozer's trainers this so personally Ken. Did something strike a nerve? It is as though you think I had some malicious intent in congratulating Dozer's trainers. Did you have malicious intent when you made the statement below? If so, I get it, if not, I'm puzzled.

*Gut wrote:*



> And Congrats to Skeeters trainer- Clint Avant.



Pete


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

*Swishy wrote:*



> Rule #17 on internet bus driving. Make sure the person you throw under the bus isn't judging you in the next 30 days


So are you saying that Ken is dishonest?

I don't believe it but perhaps you know him better than I do.

Pete


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> Interesting observation from the one who for some reason found the need to start throwing jabs on a personal level.


It's Ok Pete, "big boys" can handle it.



> Why don't you enlighten me?


I'll let you do the research since you brought it up. :wink: 



> That stuff I'm smoking is called common sense, you ought to try it sometime. When you have 1 dog and competing against multiple pro's running 10-20 dogs each, an open jam is much harder to come by than an amateur 4th where you're competing mostly against owners who only stand next to their dog on Saturday and Sunday.


Yep, I heard that stuff is some good stuff. Maybe I need to try it sometime. :roll: 



> Besides, I'm not chasing a title so I can quit the game like you are, so I don't need the points. Furthermore, amateur placements haven't been as hard to come by for me as they have been for you, so I understand your inability to process the thought.


Fortunately for you, I don't let the success of my dog determine my paths in life. I have set goals all my life and getting a title on the dog I own is a goal for me. Allowing him to get it is the goal I have for him.

Quitting after it's accomplished is only to get away from the clowns like you.
:lol: 



> Performance doesn't lie.


 :roll: Whatever man..........



> Speaking of lying, you are way too young for your memory to be that bad. I was there Ken, you can't hide it, or is it something you were smoking?


Yep, I know your smoking something for sure now.



> Lastly, I don't know why you take congratulating Dozer's trainers this so personally Ken. Did something strike a nerve? It is as though you think I had some malicious intent in congratulating Dozer's trainers. Did you have malicious intent when you made the statement below? If so, I get it, if not, I'm puzzled.


*Gut wrote:*



> And Congrats to Skeeters trainer- Clint Avant.



You see that part you quote at the beginning that shows the word "and"?

Right before that word "and" was a named spelled Robbie.

I never saw my name in your original post so I only took it as a malicious attack. :wink: 

Either way, I'm not the one in the fetal position sucking my thumb worrying too much about it. 

Just like stirring it up with someone who is easily stirred. :wink: 

Run don't walk regards,

Gut



Mission accomplished...........

Mr. Marcellus has been officially stirred up.

Thankyaverymuch..............

How ya like that..............Big Boy.......... :wink:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Come on, take off the gloves.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> K G is gonna have to keep him honest at N TX regards,


My conversations with Ken have convinced me that honesty is not going to be an issue with us. 

Judge what you see regards,

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> *Swishy wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell he's your training buddy, you should know him better than me!! HAHA

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> > K G is gonna have to keep him honest at N TX regards,
> 
> 
> My conversations with Ken have convinced me that honesty is not going to be an issue with us.
> ...


I would LOVE to be yall's marshal that weekend!

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Oh, I'm sure there will be plenty of "buzz" to go around both during and after......  

kg


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

K G said:


> Oh, I'm sure there will be plenty of "buzz" to go around both during and after......
> 
> kg


No matter what Guthrie says, you wait until the end of the day to get your buzz.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Hey Ken,

How often do you get to watch Elen?


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

DKR said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> How often do you get to watch Elen?


I like watchin' those people from Lesbanon! Whasamatterwitat?

Watchin' em close regards,
Arturo


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Nuthinthematterwitdat

whyyaaskin rujuswunderunrwhut

iwuswunderinhowmuch kenlikeselen isal


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Arturo said:


> I like watchin' those people from Lesbanon!


It's those Lesbanian terrorists that ya gotta watch out for.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> No matter what Guthrie says, you wait until the end of the day to get your buzz.


Done! :lol: 

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

DKR said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> How often do you get to watch Elen?


That Elen is one crazy gal.

Besides the fact that she is a lesbian and I think that's sexy, she always dances at the beginning of her shows. Boy does she have the moves.

Mama DVR's Elen regards,

Gut


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> DKR said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ken,
> ...


So is Rosie O'Donnel! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You and her have at least one thing in common!!!!!!!

I like it too regards,
Arturo


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

So who's bigger.


Maybe we could get Rosie pissed at Ken for something. :twisted:


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

I know Ken has to record "The View" in wide screen format. And play it back on his 16:9 flat panel in panaromic view!
Ken would think it is sexy to see Elen and Rosie all locked up!
Maybe Brittany and Bouncy!

Anybody offended yet regards,
Arturo


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

..


----------

